# Alliance #107 review



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Earlier this month truthornothing was Willing to send someone 6 #107 bands to try out. He said the first to pm me gets the bands to try them out. I pm him and he sent them and i got them about two weeks ago. I've been busy shooting the slingshot with the bands and i have to say these bands have a alot of power for a rubber band. Ive been shooting this slingshot everyday since i got the bands i banded it up OTT with a flap to give the bands a little bit more protection from the fork. I was shooting 5/8 inch marbles and was putting about 80-150 shots a day on aluminum cans i was 10 yards away and the marbles where packing a punch on those cans. I was shooting everyday until yesterday when the bands riped at the pouch  . They probably gave me around 900 shots before ripping. These bands are awesome because the fact that they simple to make a slingshot with all you really have to do it cut them in half and tie to fork and your really to shoot or you can cut them in half and cut a little bit more off each side for your desired length and get much more power too.

I believe that these bands with some .44 cal lead or 1/2 inch steel will drop a rabbit or squirrels with head shots. I killed a bullfrog with them with 5/8 marble about 9 yards away with a head shot and didn't even move or twitch instant kill.

I will definitely be buying me some more of these bands in the future after i ware out the other two band sets i have. ????

-slingshot shooter


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

slingshot shooter said:


> Earlier this month truthornothing was Willing to send someone 6 #107 bands to try out. He said the first to pm me gets the bands to try them out. I pm him and he sent them and i got them about two weeks ago. I've been busy shooting the slingshot with the bands and i have to say these bands have a alot of power for a rubber band. Ive been shooting this slingshot everyday since i got the bands i banded it up OTT with a flap to give the bands a little bit more protection from the fork. I was shooting 5/8 inch marbles and was putting about 80-150 shots a day on aluminum cans i was 10 yards away and the marbles where packing a punch on those cans. I was shooting everyday until yesterday when the bands riped at the pouch  . They probably gave me around 900 shots before ripping. These bands are awesome because the fact that they simple to make a slingshot with all you really have to do it cut them in half and tie to fork and your really to shoot or you can cut them in half and cut a little bit more off each side for your desired length and get much more power too.
> 
> I believe that these bands with some .44 cal lead or 1/2 inch steel will drop a rabbit or squirrels with head shots. I killed a bullfrog with them with 5/8 marble about 9 yards away with a head shot and didn't even move or twitch instant kill.
> 
> ...


107 or 105 rubber bands are great (only difference is the length).

I have used them for plinking with 5/8" marbles and they throw them very well indeed, they throw rocks well too ;- ) Your fork tie is perfect for long life of these bands, and .......you put the bands on the perfect slingshot, it reminds me of a Rufus Hussey set up ... very, very, very nice. I like your set up a lot ;- )

wll


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank wll
I also from got to mention in the review that am still using the same bands just cut them even again and tied them on 

I dont shoot rocks with this particular setup because of how small the pouch is  
But the 5/8 marbels are a good projectile to shoot these bands with.

I like your setups with the wrist rocket and dankung tubes also. 
I also find it to look like one of ruffus hussey slings maybe with some gum rubber it will be look like it came from the man himself. 
-Slingshot shooter


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Rufus lived about 45 minutes from where I grew up in North Carolina, what a talent. Glad you enjoyed the bands, I am going to send you some more.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

awesome!!! I am really enjoying these bands i cut some mesquite naturals down and they are ready for some bands. Thanks truthornothing we be on the look out for my mail man 
-slingshot shooter


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Since the good red innertubes ran out when I was a wee lad and I could no longer "borrow" them from Grandpas vintage auto salvage yard,107's, newspaper bands and file bands are all I used until I started perusing the internet and fell onto the theraband gold train a few years back. 107's and other "rubber bands" always served my annoying little bird /rabbit/squirrel/pheasant/etc killing purposes quite well. I still have a bunch of the 107's in the fridge and still use them on my beefier ammo rigs. If 107's were all there were I would still be quite happy, just like I was before I got "enlightened" on TBG. Ignorance was absolute and truly blissful.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I like the way they throw the heavy stuff. With authority!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

"WITH AUTHORITY" you got that right. 107's and .490 or .575 lead will flat put a hurtin on whatever needs hurtin.


----------

